# التثليث والتوحيد



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 يوليو 2011)

*








 إن عالماً ملحداً أخذ ذات يوم يهزأ أمام سامعيه بعقيدة المسيحيون ... 

ثم فى سخرية التفت إلى أحد المؤمنين الحاضرين وسأله قائلا :




 كيف تفهم ان الثلاثة يكونون واحد والواحد يكون ثلاثة !؟


وكان بجانب ذلك المسيحى شمعة فأخذها 

وأجاب على سؤال العالم الملحد بسؤال قائلا : 

وهل تستطيع أنت ان تخبرنى عن كيفية أشتعال هذه الشمعة ؟

فأجاب الملحد قائلا :

 إن الأمر سهل جدا إذ ان الشحم (المادة الشمعية) والفتيل والهواء ..

 هذه الثلاثة إتحدت معا فأعطت هذا النور المنظور .. 

وهنا رد المسيحى سائلا مرة أخرى : 

وهل يمكنك ان تفهم كيف ان الثلاثة مواد توجد نورا واحداً 

فاجاب الملحد : لا ... إننى لا افهم كيف يحدث هذا مع تصديقى للأمر 





وهنا أجاب المسيحى البسيط المملوء من روح الله قائلا :

" هكذا الله ..

وإن كنا لا نفهم تماماً بعقولنا كل شيئ عن حقيقة ثالوث وحدانيته .

 ووحدانيه ثالوثه ... 

إلا اننا نؤمن بها والعقل يقبلها لأنها لا تتعارض معه وإن كانت تسمو عليه . "




صديقى :

 لقد تجرأنا ..نعم إذ نبحث فى موضوع مثل التثليث والتوحيد لأنه بحث

 فى طبيعة الله وجوهره ...

 ومن هو الأنسان حتى يريد أن يفهم جوهر الله .

فإن كان الأنسان لم يعرف بعد نفسه جيدا من حيث جوهره .. 

أفلا تعتبر جرأة إن أراد أن يعرف الله لأن

 " امور الله لا يعرفها احد الا روح الله ( 1كو 2 : 11 ) "

ولذلك يوصى بولس الرسول كل أحد

 " ان لا يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي ان يرتئي بل يرتئي الى التعقل ( رو 12 : 3 )

 " أى أننا ممكن بعقلنا المحدود أن نأخذ ولو شعاعا بسيطا قدر ما 

تستطيع طبيعتنا البشرية ان تحتمل من أعلانات الله لنا عن نفسه ...

 أى نرتئي الى التعقل .

ونحتاج بالضرورة يا صديقى الى الأتضاع فى كلامنا عن ا

لموضوعات اللاهوتية بصفة عامة .. 

لأنه إن كان العلم ينفخ فكم يكون الأمر اذا ارتبط باللاهوتيات 

كم قاد هذا العلم كثيرين للكبرياء والهرطقة ...

 حفظنا الرب .

الحقائق اللاهوتية فوق العقل والأدراك وهذا لا يعيب

بل بالعكس هو دليل صحتها 

فالعقل اذا اخترع شيئاً إنما يخترع ما يتناسب مع فهمه وقدراته 

فكون ان حقيقة التثليث والتوحيد أسمى من العقل

 فهذا دليل انها ليست من أختراع الأنسان فمن المنطقى أن يكون الله فوق العقل ...

لآننا لو امكننا أن نستوعب الله إلهاً بعقولنا فبكل تأكيد لا يكون هو الله .

وان كانت هناك حقائق علمية وظواهر طبيعية كثيرة جدا

 أثبتها العلم فصدقناها دون ان نفهم أعماقها وأسرارها

 فما بالنا نريد ان نفهم أعماق الله!! .وهذه أمثلة من الطبيعة تؤكد ذلك :




++ السكر الأبيض 

الذى يستخرج من نبات قصب السكر هذا السكر الحلو المذاق

 والمستخدم فى عمليات التحلية يتكون من 3 عناصر لا مذاق لها 

جميعا وهى الأكسجين والهيدروجين والكربون فكيف يمكن لعناصر ثلاثة

عديمة المذاق ان تخرج لنا بإتحادها السكر الشديد الحلاوة !!!

 ويزيد الأمر صعوبة فى الفهم ان عنصرين منها بلا لون وهما الأكسجين والهيدروجين

 وثالثهما اسود وهو الكربون ...

 فكيف يمكن لعنصر أسود اللون يتحد مع عنصرين عديما اللون

 لتخرج لنا فى النهاية مادة بيضاء !!!




++ مثال أخر وهو الماء

 الذى يتكون من عنصرين وهما الهيدروجين والأكسجين 

حيث نجد أحدهما يشتعل والأخر يساعد على الاشتعال 

ولكنهما اذا اتحدا معا ينتج الماء الذى يستخدم فى إطفاء ما هو مشتعل !!




++ مثال ثالث وهو الملح 

الذى لا يخلو منه طعامنا نجد انه يتكون من عنصرى الكلور والصوديوم 

وكلاهما سام اذا اخذ بمفرده ولكنهما اذا اتحدا معاً نتج الملح ا

لذى يعطى مذاقا لما نأكله !! 

فإن كان هذا يا صديقى هو إعجاز الله فى الطبيعة الغير عاقلة ...

 فكم وكم يكون الأمر فى ثالوث أقانيمه ... 

إننا لو كنا نفهم وندرك كل ما يدركه الله لما فاقنا هو فى شئ .

لذلك نؤكد على حقيقة وجود بعض الأسرار الفائقة التى تتأسس عليها العقيدة

انها عقيدة سماوية 

وهنا تظهر أهمية وجود الأيمان. لأنه اى فضل لنا إن آمنا بما نراه وندركه فقط ...

​*​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 يوليو 2011)

*










نوع وحدانية الله 




بالطبع الله واحد ولكن ... 

هناك نوعان من الوحدانية ... 

وحدانية مجردة مطلقة صماء مصمدة ... 

والثانية وحدانية جامعة مانعة ...




 فمن اى النوعين يا ترى وحدانية الله ؟؟؟

إن قلنا أنها وحدانية مجردة صماء فمعنى هذا 

أنه قبل خلق الملائكة والبشر كان الله 

فى حالة سكون تام لا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يحب ...

 ثم طرأ عليه تغيير إذ تكلم للأباء بالأنبياء وصار يسمع الصلاة

 ويحب البشر وهكذا حدثت عليه تغييرات

 بينما هو جلت عظمته منزه عن التغيير والتطور .

أما إذا قلنا ان الله يتكلم ويسمع ويحب قبل خلق الملائكة والبشر ....

فالسؤال الذى يفرض نفسه تلقائياً هو :

مع من كان يتكلم الله ؟؟وإلى من كان يسمع ؟؟ومن كان يحب ؟؟




إن هذه المشكلة قد حلها لنا الكتاب المقدس فى بساطة عميقة

 مظهراً لنا ان وحدانية الله هى وحدانية جامعة مانعة ..

. فهى جامعة لكل ما هو لازم لها ومانعة لكل ما عداه ...

 وبناء عليه فالله منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد هو هو :

 " ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران (يع 7:1) "




فهو كليم وسميع فى نفس الوقت وأيضا محب ومحبوب فى آن واحد 

وهنا نجد ان وحدانية الله بالضرورة هى وحدانية جامعة لثلاثة أقانيم

 ومانعة لما هو اقل أو أكثر من ذلك .

وهذا يجعلنا نسأل عن معنى أقنوم ؟




كلمة أقنوم 

معناها صفةأو خاصية يقوم عليها الكيان الإلهى 

وبدونها ينعدم قيام الكيان أو الذات الإلهيه .

وعلى ذلك ففى جوهر الله الواحد ثلاث أقانيم 

مع ملاحظة أنها ليست أجزاء فى الجوهر الإلهى ..

إذ هو جوهر بسيط كامل لا يقبل التجزئة



*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى للموضوع المهم  والمفيد
والسهل فى الفهم
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع معقد تبسط بكلماتك*
*الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض خدمتك*
*واهلا بيكي بين اخواتك*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 يوليو 2011)

*









فما هى إذن أقانيم الله 

الثلاثة أو خواصه الذاتية 




(1) خاصية الوجود او الذات :

فالله موجود بذاته وواجب الوجود . 

وإذا لم تكن لله صفة الوجود يكون عدماً . 

وحاشا لله أن يكون غير موجود ...

 هذا الاقنوم هو   (الآب ) ومعناه الأصل أو الوجود أو الكيان .




(2) خاصية العقل والحكمة :

فالله عاقل بل هو مصدر العقل والحكمة

 وإذا لم يكن الله عاقلا فليس له وجود 

 وأقنوم العقل فى الله هو ( الأبن ) او ( الكلمة )

إذ هو الأقنوم الذى أعلن لنا عن الله وخبر عنه 

 فهذا الأقنوم هو عقل الله الناطق او نطق الله العاقل . 

وسبب تسميته بالأبن هو : 

لأن الفكر أو النطق صادر من الكيان الإلهى

 والشئ الصادر عن شئ يسمى مولود منه ...

 فمثلا يقال 

( فلان لم ينطق ببنت شفة ) أو ( بنات أفكاره ) .. 

فلأن الكلمة صادرة عن الفكر أو الشفة سميت بنتها .. 

وكذلك الأفكار تسمى ( وليدة العقل ) 

وخروج الأبن من عند الآب للتجسد إنما هو خروج من غير أنفصال

 مثل خروج الفكرة من عقل صاحبها وتذهب إلى أقاصى الأرض مع بقائها فى عقله .




(3) خاصية الحياة :

فالله حى 

بل هو مصدر وواهب الحياة ... 

وإذا لم يكن الله حياً كان ميتاً وبالتالى ليس له وجود ...

 هذه الخاصية أو هذا الأقنوم هو  ( الروح القدس ).

 وسميت بالروح القدس لأنها روح الله .




وخلاصة ذلك نفهم ان

 الجوهر الإلهى واحد ولكن الخواص او الاقانيم التى يقوم عليها هى ثلاثة 

نسميها

 الآب والأبن والروح القدس

وبالتالى يكون الآب غير الأبن غير الروح القدس 

ولكن فى نفس الوقت نجد أن 

الآب هو الله 

والأبن هو الله 

والروح القدس هو الله

ولذلك نقول 

الله موجود بذاتة  وهو (الآب)

عاقل بكلمتة    وهو  (الإبن)

حى بروحه        وهو (الروح القدس )






مثال من الطبيعة يوضح لك عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد ببساطة:

الضوء : 

عند تحليل الضوء الطبيعى أكتشف أنه يتكون من

 ثلاث أشعة يمكن تمييزها وتمييز عملها عن بعضها 

مع أستحاله الفصل بينها وهى :

1. شعاع حرارة : 

وهو سبب حياة جميع الكائنات ولا يمكن ان نراه وإن كنا نشعر به ..

 وهو يرمز إلى الآب غير المرئى .

2. شعاع نور :

 وهذا نراه بعيوننا ويرمز للأبن الذى رأيناه بالتجسد .

3. شعاع كيميائى : 

وهذا وإن كنا لا نراه لكن يظهر تأثيره الكيميائى فى كثير من الظواهر 

كالتصوير الشمسى مثلا .. وهو يرمز إلى الروح القدس فى عمله الخفى 

فى النفس بأسرار الكنيسة السبعة .




وواضح أن كل شعاع من هذه الثلاث غير الأثنين الأخرين فى عمله

 وتأثيره مع بقاءه متحداً معهما ويستحيل الفصل بينهم .

 كذلك الله ( الآب والأبن والروح القدس )

وأطمئنك أن الله نفسه قد أشار كثيرا فى كتابه المقدس 

لحقيقة وحدانيته وتعدد أقانيمه أى أنه بالفعل إله واحد ليس سواه 

ولكنه متعدد الأقانيم

 (وحدانيه جامعة مانعة وليست مجردة مطلقة صماء).. 








*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 يوليو 2011)

*يغلق ويثبت لأهميته​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> *موضوع معقد تبسط بكلماتك*
> *الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض خدمتك*
> *واهلا بيكي بين اخواتك*​




ميرسى لمرورك يا هشام ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *يغلق ويثبت لأهميته​*




ميرسى لمرورك اختى الغالية ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 أكتوبر 2012)

************************


----------



## max mike (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع فى غاية الاهمية وكلام سهل ومبسط
شكرا جدا على الشرح الجميل​*


----------

